# Can we bill a modifer 78 to CPT 63044



## R1CPC (Aug 31, 2009)

This is how I billed my return to the OR surgery
63042-78
63044-78-RT
63044-78-LT

63042-78 is the only paid cpt and medicare is denying the other two to invalid or missing modifier. Not sure what to do. Can someone help me?

The first sugery had cpt 63047 63048 63030-59.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 1, 2009)

It could be that they are assuming that 63044 is a bilateral procedure since you have it listed as RT/LT.  If the additional level is bilateral, I would report it as 63044-50.  However, if there are addtional levels involved, you may need to append modifier 59 to indicate that these were different levels.


----------



## R1CPC (Sep 1, 2009)

what about the modifer 78? Can I bill a 78 with CPT 63044


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes...


----------

